# FUCK L. G. PRODUCTIONS



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WELL FELLOW RIDERS IT'S TIME TO FUCK "EL LARRY" BACK! HAVE YOU EVER FELT YOU BEEN CHEATED AT A L.G. SHOW? SO HAS EVERYBODY ELSE. I'VE BEEN TALKING TO ALOT OF MAJOR CAR CLUBS IN NORTERN CALI,THEY ALL HAVE THE SAME STORY.NOBODY EVER GETS PAID PRIZE MONEY,JUST CAN'T MAKE 140 POINTS, THEY SAY. THAT'S BULL SHIT!!I BELIEVE IF YOU WIN SWEEPSTAKES YOU SHOULD GET PAID!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:

I ALSO HAVE BEEN TOLD "EL LARRY" CALLED A FELLOW HOPPER AND TOLD HIM HE WAS NOT WELCOME AT ANY OF HIS SHOWS,WHATS THAT SHIT? LARRY CAN'T USE THE "140 POINT" LOOPHOLE IF DUDE WINS HOP,SO INSTEAD CALLS AND TELLS THE VATO HE 'S NOT WELCOME.....A BUNCH OF HORSESHIT!! SO I'VE TALKED TO MAJOR CLUBS IN THE AREA AND THEY ARE DOWN FOR A BOYCOTT, ALSO GOT BACK UP FROM HYDRAULIC SHOPS FROM ALL OVER NORTHERN.CENTRAL & SOUTHERN CALI, "THE BOYCOTT IS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

:ugh: :dunno:


----------



## southsider (Jan 29, 2002)

i never been to a l g show :uh:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM...


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

IT'S FUNNY THAT U MENTION THIS GUY NAME LARRY,,,

I'VE NEVER MET THIS GUY EITHER BUT I ALSO RECIEVED A PHONE CALL FROM HIM A WHILE BACK,, TELLING ME THAT I BETTER NEVER EVER ATTEND ANY OF HIS SHOW'S ???????

HE WENT ON TALKING ABOUT THAT ,, I DON'T KNOW WHO HE IS AN WHO HE KNOWS,, HE ALSO TOLD ME THAT HE STARTED LOWRIDER MAGAZINE AN THAT I BETTER BE CAFREFUL, BECAUSE I DON'T KNOW WHO HE IS ????


HE WAS CUSSING ME OUT AN THE LAST THING HE SAID BEFORE HE HUNG UP WAS,, YOU WILL HERE FROM ME AGAIN ???????

I GUESS I WAS NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO RECIEVED THIS PHONE CALL ?????????????????????


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

FUCK LARRY!!He is shady as fuck!


As for the Boycott,i think i might join you guys on this one! 



Last edited by Psta at Apr 20 2004, 01:41 PM


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Dam, like that! Who did he screw for sweeps?


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

well, i might not attend the show then...


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

Sound's crazy hopefully you get the back up from the carnale's
cause this guy sound's like he's watched "SOPRANOS" once to many
time's."STAY STRONG AND GOOD LUCK"

*Becarefull you don't know who he is*:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *WHAT A JOKE!*


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

NewStyle King, Im down with you on this one homie, so I will also call my ppl in Sac and some others I know and tell them whats going on.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ive heard about this for a while now, how he doesnt pay up when it comes time to do so. so how much money is he making off everyone attending his shows, entering and not paying the money to the winners? i heard a few people got phone calls this morning... he claims hes gonna have lay it low take this post off too. 

i dont care if theres no other shows in nor cal im not making him rich, fuck him and his shows.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 20 2004, 11:36 AM
> *he claims hes gonna have lay it low take this post off too.
> *


 baum baum baum.......


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 20 2004, 01:36 PM
> *he claims hes gonna have lay it low take this post off too.
> 
> *


 What a sissy ass!He calls people and tries to tell them "YOU BETTER NOT EVER SHOW UP TO ONE OF MY SHOWS"and then when everyone talks bad about him he trys to get these posts erased???
what i said may have been alittle over the top(since it was erased!)but the truth is Larry has screwed one person too many over,and has his foot stuck in his mouth.

I agree with the boycott and am down with it 100%


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

not to be a shit stirrer, but he says she says shit sucks....maybe we need to get names or certain instances.....I mean.......if you are gonna do this......get the facts straight.....names, places, who won what and got fucked.....


I'm not backing anyone up on this......it seems this is between two of MY good friends and I'm not getting involved.........and you two know who you are.........


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

greed!!!!!!!!!!!! its always like that


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

HAY PEOPLE. 
WHY DON'T THE PERSON WITH ALL THE PROBLEM CALL HIM AND WORK THIS SHIT OUT FIRST.

SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONE GOT THERE FEELINGS HURT AND NOW's TRYING TO FUCK THE MANS GAME UP.

BOYCOTT ANOTHER FELLOW LOWRIDER LIKE LARRY G.
FOUNDER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE. LOWRIDER CAR SHOW PROMOTER.
HE DOSE THIS FOR ALL OF US.

THIS SOUNDS LIKE A PERSONAL ISSUE, NOT WORLD WIDE.
ILL AGREE SWEEP STAKES DEAL SOUNDS BAD BUT RULES ARE RULES.

I THINK EVERYBODY KNOWS THEM BEFORE THEY INTER THE CONTEST RIGHT.
DO YOU ALL KNOW THE FACTS LIKE BIG JESSIE JUST SAID. 

WELL IM GOING AND WILL HAVE A BOOTH THERE WITH 3 HOT O.G.RIDER GIRLS AND IT SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW REGARDLESS.

AND YAW TRUUCHA YOU AND HOMEBOYZ YOUR NOT WELCOME THERE AND YOU KNOW WHY.
DON'T ACT DUMB BOTH OF YOU.

THIS WILL BE A GREAT SHOW BIKINI CONTEST AND HOP. 
I HOPE YOU PEOPLE CAN WORK OUT YOUR DIFFERENCES OUT.
ILL BE THERE AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL UP THERE.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Apr 20 2004, 02:52 PM
> *HAY PEOPLE.
> WHY DON'T THE PERSON WITH ALL THE PROBLEM CALL HIM AND WORK THIS SHIT OUT FIRST.
> 
> ...


 Tony,
I know your tigt with Larry and thats cool bro,but he has screwed people over and you KnoW it.Hateing would be if everything that was posted up in here was a lie!

What did Thruucha do to get BANNED from L.G shows??


----------



## cali4ya (Apr 6, 2004)

QUOTE (O.G.RIDER @ Apr 20 2004, 02:52 PM) 
[HAY PEOPLE. 
WHY DON'T THE PERSON WITH ALL THE PROBLEM CALL HIM AND WORK THIS SHIT OUT FIRST.

SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONE GOT THERE FEELINGS HURT AND NOW's TRYING TO FUCK THE MANS GAME UP.

BOYCOTT ANOTHER FELLOW LOWRIDER LIKE LARRY G.
FOUNDER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE. LOWRIDER CAR SHOW PROMOTER.
HE DOSE THIS FOR ALL OF US.

THIS SOUNDS LIKE A PERSONAL ISSUE, NOT WORLD WIDE.
ILL AGREE SWEEP STAKES DEAL SOUNDS BAD BUT RULES ARE RULES.

I THINK EVERYBODY KNOWS THEM BEFORE THEY INTER THE CONTEST RIGHT.
DO YOU ALL KNOW THE FACTS LIKE BIG JESSIE JUST SAID. 

WELL IM GOING AND WILL HAVE A BOOTH THERE WITH 3 HOT O.G.RIDER GIRLS AND IT SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW REGARDLESS.

AND YAW TRUUCHA YOU AND HOMEBOYZ YOUR NOT WELCOME THERE AND YOU KNOW WHY.
DON'T ACT DUMB BOTH OF YOU.

THIS WILL BE A GREAT SHOW BIKINI CONTEST AND HOP. 
I HOPE YOU PEOPLE CAN WORK OUT YOUR DIFFERENCES OUT.
ILL BE THERE AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL UP THERE. ]


you would be downplaying this your employed by him. it would be stupid of you to boycott your boss' shows.
and how many people dont log on to lay it low to be able to say anything.
i think what you should do is let him know that everyone knows now and the lowrider community is now talking. so he better start patching up bridges cuz this is only going to snowball....
oh and i remember an LG hollister show a couple years back had a little riot going cuz when trophy time came around there was no money only free trophies for those that were able to take them...  



Last edited by cali4ya at Apr 20 2004, 04:03 PM


----------



## CROOK (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Apr 20 2004, 03:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Psta @ Apr 20 2004, 03:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--O.G.RIDER_@Apr 20 2004, 02:52 PM
> *HAY PEOPLE.
> WHY DON'T THE PERSON WITH ALL THE PROBLEM CALL HIM AND WORK THIS SHIT OUT FIRST.
> 
> ...


Tony,
I know your tigt with Larry and thats cool bro,but he has screwed people over and you KnoW it.Hateing would be if everything that was posted up in here was a lie!

What did Thruucha do to get BANNED from L.G shows??[/b][/quote]
well thats simple...
he fucken disrespected o.g. to much!!
you said it yourself, hes tight with LG!!
thats what thruucha gets!!


As for the boycotting...man. 
i say communicate
boycotting is not gonna help nothing.

theres no need to disrespect anyone you know, sabes?.
I feel you homie, shit needs to be done right, 
but thats when shit gets talked about,
instead of pin pointing n shit- 
we all gotta handle ourselves like men,
take care of shit like men.

paz,
f.s 



Last edited by CROOK at Apr 20 2004, 04:36 PM


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

GOD DAM BRO.

IM NOT EMPLOYED BY HIM OR ANYBODY.
ME AND MARTHA OWN O.G.RIDER. 50/50 IF THAT WAS ANYBODY'S BUSINESS ANYWAY.

AND IM NOT DOWN PLAYING THIS EITHER.
THERE HAS BEEN A COUPLE OF PROBLEMS AT HIS SHOW'S,
BUT NO DIFFERENT THEN ANY OTHER CAR SHOW PROMOTERS.
THEY ALL HAVE THERE UP's AND DOWNS.
YOU CANT EVER PLEASE EVERYBODY AT A CAR SHOW.
THEIRS ALWAYS GOING TO BE SOME UP SET AT EVERY SHOW THAT'S NOTHING NEW.
I HERE THIS AT EVERY SHOW IV EVER BEEN AT. 
WHY DOESN'T ANYBODY EVER SAY THE GOOD THINGS HE OR ANYBODY DOSE FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY? 

AND YAW IV KNOWN HIM FOR 25 YEARS.
AND HE'S DONE A LOT OF GOOD FOR US ALL AT ONE TIME OR 
ANOTHER. 

THIS IS ALL BLOWN OUT OF PROPORTION,
AND YAW I TOLD HIM THIS WAS UP HERE A LONG TIME AGO AND HE'S SHOULD BE HANDLING THIS SHIT ALREADY TO WORK IT OUT WITH THE PEOPLE UP HERE.
IM SURE HE'S ON IT RIGHT NOW.

SHIT HAPPENS I DON'T THINK ITS THAT BAD OVER ALL.
IM NOT DOWN WITH BOYCOTTING ANYBODY'S LOWRIDER CAR SHOWS FUCK THAT.


----------



## lest (Aug 26, 2003)

newstyleking, i say work it out. You are very upset..no doubt.
Have you tried to set up a meeting?
I dont know this L.G. guy...But for the most part I'm not down to boycott anyones shows either.
But, everyone has their right to choose!
good luck to all,My homeboys nor myself are interested in participating in anything negative in the lowrider community!
LG isnt corporate from what i understand, 
100 percent chicano owned,
you know what that means,
anything is possible with communication & negotiation.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Apr 20 2004, 01:52 PM
> *HAY PEOPLE.
> WHY DON'T THE PERSON WITH ALL THE PROBLEM CALL HIM AND WORK THIS SHIT OUT FIRST.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Apr 20 2004, 04:50 PM
> *GOD DAM BRO.
> 
> IM NOT EMPLOYED BY HIM OR ANYBODY.
> ...


 i hear what you are saying T.Alot of Cats have supported Larry for a Long time,even after the bull shit in Hollister,San Jose(evergreen J.C) etc,I just think its got to the point where alot of cats finally had it with the Bullshit.

This SHOuLD be a wake up call to larry.True,you cant make everyone happy at a show,BUT to screw cats that have been down and supported you since day one over and over again,Can you blame them??
I honestly hope that everything gets worked out and that Larry makes some changes and L.G gets rolling again.I know it isnt easy throwing and orginizing shows.

I would Rather have 2 Off da FUCKIN HOOK shows then 5+ shows and drama after every one.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Apr 20 2004, 04:50 PM
> *GOD DAM BRO.
> 
> IM NOT EMPLOYED BY HIM OR ANYBODY.
> ...


 i hear what you are saying T.Alot of Cats have supported Larry for a Long time,even after the bull shit in Hollister,San Jose(evergreen J.C) etc,I just think its got to the point where alot of cats finally had it with the Bullshit.

This SHOuLD be a wake up call to larry.True,you cant make everyone happy at a show,BUT to screw cats that have been down and supported you since day one over and over again,Can you blame them??
I honestly hope that everything gets worked out and that Larry makes some changes and L.G gets rolling again.I know it isnt easy throwing and orginizing shows.

I would Rather have 2 Off da FUCKIN HOOK shows then 5+ shows and drama after every one.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

HEY MAN I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN HOMEY.
YOU ARE RIGHT TOO, ON WHAT YOUR SAYING.
BUT THIS SHIT WAS GETTING OUT OF HAND. 
AND IF YOUR A HOME BOY NO MATTER WHAT,
ILL ALWAYS BACK YOU UP. ANYTIME ANY PLACE.
ITS A NEW CAR SHOW SEASON LETS SEE WHAT HE DOSE THIS YEAR,
IF HE DON'T GET HIS SHIT STRAIGHT ILL HAVE NOTHING TO SAY AT THE END OF THE YEAR AGAIN. IT WILL BE WHAT IT IS.
GIVE THE GUY A FUCKEN BREAK HE HAD A BAD YEAR LAST SUMMER.

THE LOWRIDER BOYCOTT DIDN'T HELP ANYBODY OUT LAST YEAR,
ALL THE CAR SHOW PROMOTERS HAD A BAD YEAR LAST SUMMER AND EVERYBODY KNOWS IT TWO. 
LAST YEAR WAS THE WORST FOR EVERY CAR SHOW PROMOTER.
CAR SHOW SEASON SUCK LAST YEAR. 



Last edited by O.G.RIDER at Apr 20 2004, 04:37 PM


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

boycotting should only happen when your car cub brings over 30 cars to every show, and they still charge you 20-30 bucks to register. Thats bullshit.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

NEWSTYLE KING IS TRUE OG RIDER.........I'M DOWN 4 THE BOYCOTT...EVEN AFTER HE PULED THAT BULLSHIT AT THE V-TOWN SHOW LAST YEAR...CANCELLED LAST MINUTE....BULL SHIT...


----------



## RIDEN_ALEX (Sep 30, 2003)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## CaliStylz (Mar 4, 2004)

Never had the problem expressed on this message board with LG personally. Have had the same problem a several years back when was issued a $500.00 sweepstakes check by another promoter(s) who had a show in Vallejo. Sweepstakes was announced and initially had won third place, after asking a head judge to view the points, thier info showed that the car had taken second place and not third. No big deal because the trophies were already handed out and was happy to accept third (or anything due to competition in Bay Area) but the sweepstakes money did make a difference even if no one else knew that the car had taken second and not third. Never been picky or upset about a loss but when there is money involved and it was earned, why should I not expect payment. A check was cut (2nd place went to two rides that day because the did not want to upset the person who actually received the award money and trophy on stage as they put it) which was fine until the check bounced. Contact has never brought about any resolution to the bounced check but oh well, consider it a learning experience. Great show though other than that little mix up.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaliStylz_@Apr 20 2004, 07:14 PM
> *Never had the problem expressed on this message board with LG personally. Have had the same problem a several years back when was issued a $500.00 sweepstakes check by another promoter(s) who had a show in Vallejo. Sweepstakes was announced and initially had won third place, after asking a head judge to view the points, thier info showed that the car had taken second place and not third. No big deal because the trophies were already handed out and was happy to accept third (or anything due to competition in Bay Area) but the sweepstakes money did make a difference even if no one else knew that the car had taken second and not third. Never been picky or upset about a loss but when there is money involved and it was earned, why should I not expect payment. A check was cut (2nd place went to two rides that day because the did not want to upset the person who actually received the award money and trophy on stage as they put it) which was fine until the check bounced. Contact has never brought about any resolution to the bounced check but oh well, consider it a learning experience. Great show though other than that little mix up.*


 What kind of car did you have??? Must have been nice enough to win sweeps. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

PINTO W/ ROADSTERS?


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Apr 20 2004, 06:44 PM
> *PINTO W/ ROADSTERS?*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Apr 20 2004, 01:52 PM
> *HAY PEOPLE.
> WHY DON'T THE PERSON WITH ALL THE PROBLEM CALL HIM AND WORK THIS SHIT OUT FIRST.
> 
> ...


 ive "HEARD" some things about larry too....... :thumbsdown:


----------



## CaliStylz (Mar 4, 2004)

'54 Chevy BelAir
Not bad idea about the Pinto though and would rather have the old school bolt on McLeans if had to drive a Ford.


----------



## CaliStylz (Mar 4, 2004)

Dont take that personal if you like fords, not my choice. 



Last edited by CaliStylz at Apr 20 2004, 09:58 PM


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Apr 20 2004, 01:52 PM
> *HAY PEOPLE.
> WHY DON'T THE PERSON WITH ALL THE PROBLEM CALL HIM AND WORK THIS SHIT OUT FIRST.
> 
> ...


HEY TONY, IF YOU READ MY POST CORRECTLY,I'M SPEAKING FOR MORE THAN ONE PERSON. THERE ARE MANY PEOPLE I TALKED TO BEFORE THIS WAS POSTED,AND THEY ALL HAD THE SAME PROBLEM.
AS FOR MY FEELINGS BEING HURT,"I THINK NOT!' CAUSE I PERSONALLY DON'T CARE ABOUT TROPHYS OR PRIZE MONEY,I RIDE & SHOW FOR THE LOVE OF THE LIFESTYLE WE LIVE.HEY IF I WIN A TROPHY "COOL". SO IF YOU'LL NOTICE I'M SPEAKING FOR ALL THE RIDERS THAT GOT TOOK AT AN L.G.SHOW. YEA IT STATES ON THE FLYER YOU MUST GET 140 POINTS FOR PAY OUT,BUT FUNNY THAT NOBODY CAN EVER GET THOSE 140 POINTS,ANSWER ME THAT?

JUST TO LET YOU KNOW I DO RESPECT THE MAN FOR WHAT HE HAS DONE IN THE PAST,BUT PRESENTLY HE'S DONE NOTHING BUT RIP US OFF!"DON'T SOUND LIKE A TRUE LOWRIDER TO ME."
YOU SAY I SHOULD TRY AND TALK TO HIM, I'VE TRIED BUT THE MAN
IS ALWAYS TO BUSY TO HEAR ANYBODY WITH COMPLAINTS, I EVEN TRIED AT A SHOW BUT DUDE WON'T GET OUT OF HIS CAR AND TALK TO NOBODY.SOOOOOOOOOO TO LET YOU KNOW I SPEAK FOR ALOT OF PEOPLE NOT JUST MYSELF...   
P.S. TO EL LARRY "NOTHING PERSONAL JUST BUSINESS"


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

HAY PUALEY LISTEN HOMEY.
IV BEEN YOUR FRIEND FOR A LONG TIME YOU AND YOUR CLUB
ARE GOOD FRIENDS OF MINE,
AND YOU KNOW THIS,
TRINO, DOUG, ALL OF YOU. 
YOUR ALL IN MY DVD'S BIG TIME AND MY WEB SITE.
AND MY NEW DVD COMING OUT ALL OVER IT AS WELL.

BUT MAN CAN IT BE REALLY ALL THIS BAD.
ITS NEWS TO ME.
I HAVE HEARD PEOPLE COMPLAIN AT ALL SHOW'S.
NO ONES EVER HAPPY WHEN IT COMES TO COMPETITION.

BUT I GUESS YOUR SAYING SOMETHING ELSE HERE.

ITS TO BAD THINGS ARE TURNING OUT THIS WAY.
I WAS HOPING FOR SOME GOOD SHOW'S THIS YEAR FROM EL LARRY.
YOU DO WHAT YOU GOT TO DO HOMEY.
IF YOU FEEL WHAT YOUR DOING IS RIGHT SO BE IT.
IM STILL YOUR FRIEND NO MATTER WHAT.
NO HARD FEELING'S FROM ME.
IF YOU SAY YOU TRIED TALKING TO HIM.
YOU DID AND HIS LOSS.
ILL SEE YOU AT THE SHOW'S. 
PEACE HOMEY DO WHAT YOU GOT TO DO.
LATE.
TONY PARKER REAL RIDER.
O.G.RIDER FOR LIFE.
  



Last edited by O.G.RIDER at Apr 20 2004, 10:04 PM


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Tony P, I truly feel what you are saying, I have never known Pauly to just speak out his ass, and his word is good with me, just as yours is. 

It is too bad that someone that can provide such cool shit as carshows has brought this kind od stain into lowridin, but people who put so much time, money & effort into thier cars are only gonna allow themselves to get fucked over for so long.

I do remember that LG postponed a couple shows last year at the last minute and that was fucked up.

I just spoke to some of my Sacramento homeboys and they too are gonna boycott this next show.

I dont know if anybody has let dude that puts on this show know about what kind of feedback is being said about the way he handles his business or made him aware of what is being said in the lowriding community, but I guess he will know about it at his next show if things continue to develop this way.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Well it looks like its gonna be easier to place at the shows now. We might even take sweeps with the Lincoln now. LOL.... :cheesy: His shows have always been cool to me, especailly the Fresno show. You got to give it to the man for getting a big show close to Sacramento. As we all know Lowrider Mag will never have a show in Sac-Town ever again. And that sucks, due to the fact that Sac is the capital. So the L.G. Woodland show still brings a big show to the area. For all thoes people in the Sacramento area, boycotting the show might cause their to be no more big shows in the area. We got to really think about how this will effect everyone in the Lowriding Community. One Love 



Last edited by guam707 at Apr 21 2004, 02:46 PM


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

AT WHAT PRICE???????? DO THE LOWRIDERS QUIT TAKING IT IN THE ASS FOR THIS SPORT............NO CARS = NO PROMOTERS OR OG RIDER........ AND TONY TAKES LARRYS SIDE.......WELL LET HIM FOLLOW LARRY AROUND AND FILM HIM...HOW MANY VIDEOS DO YOU THINK HE CAN SELL OF THAT!!!!!!!

IF A PROMOTER CANT PAY OUT OR RESPECT THE CAR CLUBS,CARS,PEOPLE THAT PUT MONEY IN HIS POCKET HE SHOULDNT HAVE A SHOW......LARRY PUT ON A SHOW NEAR US WE TRAVELED 4 HOURS TO GET THERE TO BE TURNED AWAY AT THE GATE BECAUSE IT WAS TOO LATE TO ENTER.......WE HAVE NEVER GONE TO ANOTHER SHOW OF HIS............

BOTTEM LINE I THINK THE CAR CLUB AND LOWRIDER CAR OWNERS NEED TO STUCK TOGETHER ON SHIT LIKE THIS........IF THE NEED OF THE CAR OWNERS ARE NOT MEET 
OR AS SOMEONE SAID ONE LOVE.....THAT LOVE SHOUDNT BE FOR THE PROMOTER......
THE CAR CLUB NEED EACHOTHER TO GROW THEY DONT NEED A PROMOTER TO GROW........
SO I SAY SUPPORT YOUR FELLOW CLUBS AND RIDERS...


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

HAY IM OUT OF THIS.
IM NOT THE ONE ON TRIAL HERE. IV DONE NOTHING WRONG TO ANY OF YOU BUT GIVE YOU ALL RESPECT AND RECONDITION ON YOUR CARS. IN MY DVD O.G.RIDER. AT MY OWN EXPENSE. 
EL LARRY IS AN OLD FRIEND, THAT'S ALL AND SO IS PUALEY.
AND I DON'T FOLLOW NOBODY AROUND, I GO TO ALL THE SHOW'S NO MATTER WHO THE PROMOTER IS. STATE TO STATE. 
SHOW TO SHOW. IM A REAL RIDER HOME BOY.
I DON'T LIKE BOYCOTTING LOWRIDER CAR SHOW'S THERE NOT ENOUGH OF THEM ALREADY. AND LAST YEAR SUCK FOR CAR SHOW'S IN GENERAL.
MAYBE IF WE ALL SUPPORTED ALL THE CAR SHOW PROMOTERS A LITTLE HARDER THIS WOULDN'T HAPPENING. AND SHOW UP AT THE SHOW'S ALL OF US.
BECAUSE OF BOYCOTTING LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHIT RAN DOWN HILL.
IM A LOWRIDER AT HEART NOT A CAR SHOW PROMOTER.
I SIDE WITH THE RIDER'S. BUT LIKE I SAID LARRY IS OLD FRIEND OF MINE. 
SO THERE IT IS THERE. 
THEIRS A LOT OF PEOPLE ALWAYS UNHAPPY AT A LOT OF CAR
SHOW'S .
WHY DON'T WE JUST BOYCOTT THEM ALL FUCK IT.
KILL THE INDUSTRY.

KEEP ME OUT OF IT. IM DONE WITH THIS SOUR ASS TOPIC.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

:dunno: What ever happen to showing your car for fun because thats what you wanted to do. You win some you lose some.

Just my two little cents. :uh:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

THATS RIGHT, DAMN KIDS!!!! CRYING (WA WA I DIDNT WIN NOTHING, CAUSE YOUR SHIT UGLY) DONT GO TO THE SHOWS WE AINT GOING TO MISS YOU.


----------



## cali4ya (Apr 6, 2004)

i dont see anything wrong with showing your car for fun and coming out because its what we love to do. but when show after show, people come out spend 20 bucks a head to come look at show cars and 30 bucks to register plus the cost of overpriced food, and then knowing your car had what it took to win the cash prize but the promoter has everything rigged so all he does is pocket all the money that aint cool. come out show your car for fun, fuck it if no ones winning have the shows for fun too.why pay to show your car if no one wins but the promoter? have free shows if you promise the winner money pay up, this take the money and run bullshit is not cool. and then everyone kissing his ass cuz he started lowrider, fuck that. i think he needs to make an apology to everyone whos been riding and going to his shows for years. all this has been kept on the under too long and all the newbies are scared that this will bring an end to lowriding, hell no this just the end to his bullshit and know that no one going to take that kind of shit no matter who the fuck the promoter is.

i say a boycott is what needs to be done.

lowriding has been taken advantage way too long by everyone who doesnt know the first thing about it. everyones getting rich off us and were just letting it happen cuz a few of you are scared that this will be the end. bring that shit back home back to the streets. and when someone ready to throw decent shows with real winners then we can have that. down with LG if they cant put the riders first!


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Apr 21 2004, 07:29 PM
> *THATS RIGHT, DAMN KIDS!!!! CRYING (WA WA I DIDNT WIN NOTHING, CAUSE YOUR SHIT UGLY) DONT GO TO THE SHOWS WE AINT GOING TO MISS YOU.*


 Man do us real lowriders a favor and SHUT YOUR BITCH ASS UP !! you prolly aint ridin on shit but a fuckin mountain bike or a old beat the fuck up regal or some raggedy shit .........

fuckin newb :uh: :uh:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

yeah fuck them :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle+Apr 21 2004, 11:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Top_Dog_Calistyle @ Apr 21 2004, 11:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Apr 21 2004, 07:29 PM
> *THATS RIGHT, DAMN KIDS!!!! CRYING (WA WA I DIDNT WIN NOTHING, CAUSE YOUR  SHIT UGLY) DONT GO TO THE SHOWS WE AINT GOING TO MISS YOU.*


Man do us real lowriders a favor and SHUT YOUR BITCH ASS UP !! you prolly aint ridin on shit but a fuckin mountain bike or a old beat the fuck up regal or some raggedy shit .........

fuckin newb :uh: :uh:[/b][/quote]
and what is it your rideing?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Apr 22 2004, 01:42 AM
> *:0 :cheesy:*


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAT (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 21 2004, 08:19 PM
> *:dunno: What ever happen to showing your car for fun because thats what you wanted to do. You win some you lose some.
> 
> Just my two little cents. :uh:*


 Taking back to 89' huh


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

it sucks having to PAY to show your car, then spectators having to PAY to see it, thats double income right there for the same thing...

but..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
dont forget how much the organisers get stung for insurance and onsite medics let alone the cost of hiring the venue so its kinda give and take. on the 'runningo f the show' but for someone to promise prize money then not give is just bullshit and that one person needs to feel the pressure from both the spectators and the riders, he's just a common thief in my book.

There will be another promoter right around the corner who will hopefully have learnt to be honest AT ALL TIMES, just because someone was good way back when doesnt mean they are today...

Miss a few shows for a season, relax and have a picnic there will be more shows next season.... the majority win right ?


still what the fuck do i know, i'm in a different country......but it seems to happen the world over, and not just with lowriding. :angry:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Apr 21 2004, 11:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Psta @ Apr 21 2004, 11:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and what is it your rideing?[/b][/quote]

To keep it plain and simple I will tell you that I have a 1978 Cadillac Coupe DeVille, that I DRIVE to shows all over Cali & will go beyond when the time is right.

And since you asked, I also have a custom IROC-Z Camaro, that I dont even show, but on rare occassion, but thats cause I like my lolo more





and what about you ??? what are you driving ??  



Last edited by Top_Dog_Calistyle at Apr 22 2004, 08:38 AM


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

YUP YUP, and top dogg's caddi is clean as fuck........I got to get up and close to his ride.........really clean.....................  

and I aint gotta say what I have or what I drive.............


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

> [To keep it plain and simple I will tell you that I have a 1978 Cadillac Coupe DeVille, that I DRIVE to shows all over Cali & will go beyond when the time is right.
> 
> And since you asked, I also have a custom IROC-Z Camaro, that I dont even show, but on rare occassion, but thats cause I like my lolo more
> 
> ...


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAT+Apr 22 2004, 12:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG PAT @ Apr 22 2004, 12:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--leo_@Apr 21 2004, 08:19 PM
> *:dunno: What ever happen to showing your car for fun because thats what you wanted to do. You win some you lose some.
> 
> Just my two little cents. :uh:*


Taking back to 89' huh[/b][/quote]
Hey homie im not sure what you mean by that. But I would just like to say that I have never been to one of these shows you guys are trying to boycott.

I agree that the promoter does not need to get rich off us but boycotting will not make a dishonest man honest. If you no what he is like then dont go to his show but there is no reason to drag everyone else in to it, If he keeps buring people they will all stop going with out boycotting him.

As far as him starting lowriding I dont see how any one man started the lowridering culture.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

I KNOW I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE HERE WHO..SPENDS AT THE LEAST $120 AT A SHOW..JUST IN FOOD AND DRINKS....THATS WHY I (LOVE) STREETLOW SHOWS...YOU CAN BQQ THE WAY A SHOW SHOULD BE...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle+Apr 22 2004, 09:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Top_Dog_Calistyle @ Apr 22 2004, 09:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To keep it plain and simple I will tell you that I have a 1978 Cadillac Coupe DeVille, that I DRIVE to shows all over Cali & will go beyond when the time is right.

And since you asked, I also have a custom IROC-Z Camaro, that I dont even show, but on rare occassion, but thats cause I like my lolo more





and what about you ??? what are you driving ?? [/b][/quote]
A 78 pinto on Kragers!
Ill be on King&Story Saturday Swanging that mutha Fucka!! :uh: 








Last edited by Psta at Apr 22 2004, 04:56 PM


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle+Apr 22 2004, 09:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Top_Dog_Calistyle @ Apr 22 2004, 09:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To keep it plain and simple I will tell you that I have a 1978 Cadillac Coupe DeVille, that I DRIVE to shows all over Cali & will go beyond when the time is right.

And since you asked, I also have a custom IROC-Z Camaro, that I dont even show, but on rare occassion, but thats cause I like my lolo more





and what about you ??? what are you driving ?? [/b][/quote]
OHHH, KICK BACK COMPUTER GANGSTER, HA, 78 CADI, LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LETS SEE IT, POST IT.


----------



## cali4ya (Apr 6, 2004)

oh calm down man,studio gangster? no one on heres claiming to be a gangster in the first place. the only people that use that word are studio gangsters when they try to diss other studio gangsters so i think your on the wrong post. i dont even know why im responding to your ass but to keep this post on here because besides you theres an actual purpose to this post. so if you dont have anything to add to the actual topic on this post go play in the off topic section....

ya ya computer gangster studio gangster same shit 



Last edited by cali4ya at Apr 22 2004, 08:08 PM


----------



## cali4ya (Apr 6, 2004)

JUST TO BRING YOU GUYS UP TO SPEED WITH THESE LG SHOWS...
NEWSTYLE KING - 
WELL FELLOW RIDERS IT'S TIME TO FUCK "EL LARRY" BACK! HAVE YOU EVER FELT YOU BEEN CHEATED AT A L.G. SHOW? SO HAS EVERYBODY ELSE. I'VE BEEN TALKING TO ALOT OF MAJOR CAR CLUBS IN NORTERN CALI,THEY ALL HAVE THE SAME STORY.NOBODY EVER GETS PAID PRIZE MONEY,JUST CAN'T MAKE 140 POINTS, THEY SAY. THAT'S BULL SHIT!!I BELIEVE IF YOU WIN SWEEPSTAKES YOU SHOULD GET PAID!!!!!!!!!!! 

I ALSO HAVE BEEN TOLD "EL LARRY" CALLED A FELLOW HOPPER AND TOLD HIM HE WAS NOT WELCOME AT ANY OF HIS SHOWS,WHATS THAT SHIT? LARRY CAN'T USE THE "140 POINT" LOOPHOLE IF DUDE WINS HOP,SO INSTEAD CALLS AND TELLS THE VATO HE 'S NOT WELCOME.....A BUNCH OF HORSESHIT!! SO I'VE TALKED TO MAJOR CLUBS IN THE AREA AND THEY ARE DOWN FOR A BOYCOTT, ALSO GOT BACK UP FROM HYDRAULIC SHOPS FROM ALL OVER NORTHERN.CENTRAL & SOUTHERN CALI, "THE BOYCOTT IS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 


psta-
i hear what you are saying T.Alot of Cats have supported Larry for a Long time,even after the bull shit in Hollister,San Jose(evergreen J.C) etc,I just think its got to the point where alot of cats finally had it with the Bullshit.

This SHOuLD be a wake up call to larry.True,you cant make everyone happy at a show,BUT to screw cats that have been down and supported you since day one over and over again,Can you blame them??
I honestly hope that everything gets worked out and that Larry makes some changes and L.G gets rolling again.I know it isnt easy throwing and orginizing shows.

I would Rather have 2 Off da FUCKIN HOOK shows then 5+ shows and drama after every one. 

topdogg calistyle -
Tony P, I truly feel what you are saying, I have never known Pauly to just speak out his ass, and his word is good with me, just as yours is. 

It is too bad that someone that can provide such cool shit as carshows has brought this kind od stain into lowridin, but people who put so much time, money & effort into thier cars are only gonna allow themselves to get fucked over for so long.

I do remember that LG postponed a couple shows last year at the last minute and that was fucked up.

I just spoke to some of my Sacramento homeboys and they too are gonna boycott this next show.

I dont know if anybody has let dude that puts on this show know about what kind of feedback is being said about the way he handles his business or made him aware of what is being said in the lowriding community, but I guess he will know about it at his next show if things continue to develop this way. 



newstyleking - 
HEY TONY, IF YOU READ MY POST CORRECTLY,I'M SPEAKING FOR MORE THAN ONE PERSON. THERE ARE MANY PEOPLE I TALKED TO BEFORE THIS WAS POSTED,AND THEY ALL HAD THE SAME PROBLEM.
AS FOR MY FEELINGS BEING HURT,"I THINK NOT!' CAUSE I PERSONALLY DON'T CARE ABOUT TROPHYS OR PRIZE MONEY,I RIDE & SHOW FOR THE LOVE OF THE LIFESTYLE WE LIVE.HEY IF I WIN A TROPHY "COOL". SO IF YOU'LL NOTICE I'M SPEAKING FOR ALL THE RIDERS THAT GOT TOOK AT AN L.G.SHOW. YEA IT STATES ON THE FLYER YOU MUST GET 140 POINTS FOR PAY OUT,BUT FUNNY THAT NOBODY CAN EVER GET THOSE 140 POINTS,ANSWER ME THAT?

JUST TO LET YOU KNOW I DO RESPECT THE MAN FOR WHAT HE HAS DONE IN THE PAST,BUT PRESENTLY HE'S DONE NOTHING BUT RIP US OFF!"DON'T SOUND LIKE A TRUE LOWRIDER TO ME."
YOU SAY I SHOULD TRY AND TALK TO HIM, I'VE TRIED BUT THE MAN
IS ALWAYS TO BUSY TO HEAR ANYBODY WITH COMPLAINTS, I EVEN TRIED AT A SHOW BUT DUDE WON'T GET OUT OF HIS CAR AND TALK TO NOBODY.SOOOOOOOOOO TO LET YOU KNOW I SPEAK FOR ALOT OF PEOPLE NOT JUST MYSELF... 
P.S. TO EL LARRY "NOTHING PERSONAL JUST BUSINESS" 

505 majestics - 
AT WHAT PRICE???????? DO THE LOWRIDERS QUIT TAKING IT IN THE ASS FOR THIS SPORT............NO CARS = NO PROMOTERS OR OG RIDER........ AND TONY TAKES LARRYS SIDE.......WELL LET HIM FOLLOW LARRY AROUND AND FILM HIM...HOW MANY VIDEOS DO YOU THINK HE CAN SELL OF THAT!!!!!!!

IF A PROMOTER CANT PAY OUT OR RESPECT THE CAR CLUBS,CARS,PEOPLE THAT PUT MONEY IN HIS POCKET HE SHOULDNT HAVE A SHOW......LARRY PUT ON A SHOW NEAR US WE TRAVELED 4 HOURS TO GET THERE TO BE TURNED AWAY AT THE GATE BECAUSE IT WAS TOO LATE TO ENTER.......WE HAVE NEVER GONE TO ANOTHER SHOW OF HIS............

BOTTEM LINE I THINK THE CAR CLUB AND LOWRIDER CAR OWNERS NEED TO STUCK TOGETHER ON SHIT LIKE THIS........IF THE NEED OF THE CAR OWNERS ARE NOT MEET 
OR AS SOMEONE SAID ONE LOVE.....THAT LOVE SHOUDNT BE FOR THE PROMOTER......
THE CAR CLUB NEED EACHOTHER TO GROW THEY DONT NEED A PROMOTER TO GROW........
SO I SAY SUPPORT YOUR FELLOW CLUBS AND RIDERS... 
cali4ya - 
i dont see anything wrong with showing your car for fun and coming out because its what we love to do. but when show after show, people come out spend 20 bucks a head to come look at show cars and 30 bucks to register plus the cost of overpriced food, and then knowing your car had what it took to win the cash prize but the promoter has everything rigged so all he does is pocket all the money that aint cool. come out show your car for fun, fuck it if no ones winning have the shows for fun too.why pay to show your car if no one wins but the promoter? have free shows if you promise the winner money pay up, this take the money and run bullshit is not cool. and then everyone kissing his ass cuz he started lowrider, fuck that. i think he needs to make an apology to everyone whos been riding and going to his shows for years. all this has been kept on the under too long and all the newbies are scared that this will bring an end to lowriding, hell no this just the end to his bullshit and know that no one going to take that kind of shit no matter who the fuck the promoter is.

i say a boycott is what needs to be done.

lowriding has been taken advantage way too long by everyone who doesnt know the first thing about it. everyones getting rich off us and were just letting it happen cuz a few of you are scared that this will be the end. bring that shit back home back to the streets. and when someone ready to throw decent shows with real winners then we can have that. down with LG if they cant put the riders first! 

unity jon - 
it sucks having to PAY to show your car, then spectators having to PAY to see it, thats double income right there for the same thing...

but..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
dont forget how much the organisers get stung for insurance and onsite medics let alone the cost of hiring the venue so its kinda give and take. on the 'runningo f the show' but for someone to promise prize money then not give is just bullshit and that one person needs to feel the pressure from both the spectators and the riders, he's just a common thief in my book.

There will be another promoter right around the corner who will hopefully have learnt to be honest AT ALL TIMES, just because someone was good way back when doesnt mean they are today...

Miss a few shows for a season, relax and have a picnic there will be more shows next season.... the majority win right ?


still what the fuck do i know, i'm in a different country......but it seems to happen the world over, and not just with lowriding. 


And to Tony P -- Your a cool Cat with nuthin too prove. I think you might want sit this one out. You don't need people channelling heat towards you for stickin up for LG. If LG is a true friend, he will see that you have tried to neutralize this at the cost of taking some flack.

Your rep aint worth it T.P. 

mr impala2000510 - 
I KNOW I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE HERE WHO..SPENDS AT THE LEAST $120 AT A SHOW..JUST IN FOOD AND DRINKS....THATS WHY I (LOVE) STREETLOW SHOWS...YOU CAN BQQ THE WAY A SHOW SHOULD BE... 


SUPPORT THE CALIFORNIA RIDERS...


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali4ya_@Apr 22 2004, 08:07 PM
> *oh calm down man,studio gangster? no one on heres claiming to be a gangster in the first place. the only people that use that word are studio gangsters when they try to diss other studio gangsters so i think your on the wrong post. i dont even know why im responding to your ass but to keep this post on here because besides you theres an actual purpose to this post. so if you dont have anything to add to the actual topic on this post go play in the off topic section....
> 
> ya ya computer gangster studio gangster same shit*


 SAVE THEM,CAPTAIN.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Bitch ass psycho, why dont you post up what the fuck you DRIVING ?? Me & my car is well known, WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU ???

If you wanna see what my shit looks like then go find it in post your rides, but first put up a pic of yo little bitch mobile ??

You must be a punk ass newbie askin me what my car look like :uh: :uh:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Apr 22 2004, 08:43 PM
> *Bitch ass psycho, why dont you post up what the fuck you DRIVING ?? Me & my car is well known, WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU ???
> 
> If you wanna see what my shit looks like then go find it in post your rides, but first put up a pic of yo little bitch mobile ??
> ...


 SAN FRAN ***, EVERYONE TALK SHIT TO YOUR ASS ON HERE, I HAVE A DAY PASS, I GOT NO CAR, LOL. I DIDNT SEE YOUR SHIT UNLESS IT WAS A SHIT BLUE CADI, WOW, NOTHING SPECIAL. :guns: ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES, ARE YOU A LITTLE MAD? GO HIT YOUR OL LADY THEN. LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Hahahahaha .. you little bike ridin bitch it is pretty obvious to everyone im sure that your gay ass really about shit. Me get made mad by a lightwieght cum slurpin nut riding sucka like you ... not hardly :uh: :uh: 

Yeah my Cad aint nothing special, but its got 4 trophies on the shelf in less than a year to not be shit, ....... your gay :uh: 

Oh and by the way, I aint the type to hit no broad, who you think I am ... your dad ?? :uh: 

Im done wastin time on you,


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Apr 22 2004, 10:09 PM
> *Hahahahaha .. you little bike ridin bitch it is pretty obvious to everyone im sure that your gay ass really about shit. Me get made mad by a lightwieght cum slurpin nut riding sucka like you ... not hardly :uh: :uh:
> 
> Yeah my Cad aint nothing special, but its got 4 trophies on the shelf in less than a year to not be shit, ....... your gay :uh:
> ...


 Get em Top Dog! :biggrin:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Apr 22 2004, 10:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (72 kutty @ Apr 22 2004, 10:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Apr 22 2004, 10:09 PM
> *Hahahahaha .. you little bike ridin bitch it is pretty obvious to everyone im sure that your gay ass really about shit.  Me get made mad by a lightwieght cum slurpin nut riding sucka like you ... not hardly  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Yeah my Cad aint nothing special, but its got 4 trophies on the shelf in less than a year to not be shit, ....... your gay :uh:
> ...


Get em Top Dog! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
shut up fake ass club all ol men lol


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

don't waste your time top dogg....WE THE TRUE RIDERS know wuz up...there an't to many people that ride there low.low from the bay to LA...oh and its STOCK CLEAN ASS caddy... :0


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 23 2004, 07:33 AM
> *don't waste your time top dogg....WE THE TRUE RIDERS know wuz up...there an't to many people that ride there low.low from the bay to LA...oh and its STOCK CLEAN ASS caddy... :0*


 Right on MRIMPALA, but I think we got shit worked out now and its all good. Potna is a bay area rider too, so we just had to get on the same page and I think we did that


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle+Apr 23 2004, 04:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Top_Dog_Calistyle @ Apr 23 2004, 04:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 23 2004, 07:33 AM
> *don't waste your time top dogg....WE THE TRUE RIDERS know wuz up...there an't to many people that ride there low.low from the bay to LA...oh and its STOCK CLEAN ASS caddy... :0*


Right on MRIMPALA, but I think we got shit worked out now and its all good. Potna is a bay area rider too, so we just had to get on the same page and I think we did that [/b][/quote]
To bad you ain't going to Fresno Top Dogg. Even though cats is trying to boycott the show, it still should b a pretty good turn out. We've went to last 4 shows he had in fresno. And every show just keeps getting better. the people in fresno usually cruise up and down the boulavard a couple of times after the show. It's off the hook. To bad peeps is trying to boycott. 



Last edited by guam707 at Apr 23 2004, 06:56 PM


----------



## E DUBB (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707+Apr 23 2004, 06:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (guam707 @ Apr 23 2004, 06:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To bad you ain't going to Fresno Top Dogg. Even though cats is trying to boycott the show, it still should b a pretty good turn out. We've went to last 4 shows he had in fresno. And every show just keeps getting better. the people in fresno usually cruise up and down the boulavard a couple of times after the show. It's off the hook. To bad peeps is trying to boycott.[/b][/quote]
guam i'll see you there were leaving at about 5 am from sac. we got to meet kenny and leroy in turlock at 7 am.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E DUBB+Apr 23 2004, 07:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (E DUBB @ Apr 23 2004, 07:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guam i'll see you there were leaving at about 5 am from sac. we got to meet kenny and leroy in turlock at 7 am.[/b][/quote]
Were leaving at about 7a.m. what telly you staying at? Is kenny and leroy taking a car to the show??


----------



## E DUBB (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707+Apr 23 2004, 08:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (guam707 @ Apr 23 2004, 08:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were leaving at about 7a.m. what telly you staying at? Is kenny and leroy taking a car to the show??[/b][/quote]
were staying at the la quinta. yeah kenny and them i think are taking about 4 cars if i remember right.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

HAY MAYBE ONE DAY LG.PRODUCTIONS WILL BELONG TO LRM...LOL


SELL OUT FOR THE SECOND TIME.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHAT I WOULD DO IS ALL THE CAR CLUB PRESDENTS AND INTERESTED PARTIES SCHEDULE A MEETING WITH THE PROMOTER 2 WEEKS BEFORE THE SHOW TO GO OVER ALL OF THE RULES AND REGULATIONS OF THE SHOW! MAKE SURE ALL THE PRIZES WILL BE IN CASHIERS CHECKS INSTEAD OF PERSONAL CHECKS. I THINK THAT WOULD TAKE AWAY ALL THE DRAMA. :biggrin: NO BOYCOTTS FELLAS AND LADIES WE ARE ALREADY IN THE NEGATIVE!! PEACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

pretty nice turn out so far boycott was too late lots of pre regs 
pre reg date was april 12 this topic just came up this week.well see tomorrow.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Sounds like a good idea, lets make sure that we get the word out PRIOR to the pre reg date for the next LG show !!


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I never paid attention to the fact that there was a piont requirement to winn the sweeps $$$. IMO there are not that many "PAID" catagories at the shows. Just pay the top guy. Fuck the 140 point rule or whatever it is. If L.G. is so down for the riders. Then he would respect the hard work that goes into bulding a winning car and just pay whoever gets the most points in those catagories that get paid. Not only are you competing with the other cars your competing with the promoters/judges. That rule is fucking L.G. IMO. cuz all it does is provide (just as onther person posted) a loophole for not having to pay. It doesn't make L.G. look good and it's simply not fair. If your gonna promote a car show. Then you should be prepared to pay your winners PERIOD


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 27 2004, 11:21 PM
> *I never paid attention to the fact that there was a piont requirement to winn the sweeps $$$. IMO there are not that many "PAID" catagories at the shows. Just pay the top guy. Fuck the 140 point rule or whatever it is. If L.G. is so down for the riders. Then he would respect the hard work that goes into bulding a winning car and just pay whoever gets the most points in those catagories that get paid. Not only are you competing with the other cars your competing with the promoters/judges. That rule is fucking L.G. IMO. cuz all it does is provide (just as onther person posted) a loophole for not having to pay. It doesn't make L.G. look good and it's simply not fair. If your gonna promote a car show. Then you should be prepared to pay your winners PERIOD*


 Not that I will ever have a sweepstakes car BUT............... I agree with that!!!!! Pay up or don't even offer it......that way people know before they attend your shows!


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

1 prob i saw was in a lot of the catagories he only gave a 1st place trophy. even the small shows give up top 3rd place.prize money is what gets the big cars to a show lots of guys wouldnt show up if there was no money. keep us informed on what happens.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 27 2004, 11:21 PM
> *I never paid attention to the fact that there was a piont requirement to winn the sweeps $$$. IMO there are not that many "PAID" catagories at the shows. Just pay the top guy. Fuck the 140 point rule or whatever it is. If L.G. is so down for the riders. Then he would respect the hard work that goes into bulding a winning car and just pay whoever gets the most points in those catagories that get paid. Not only are you competing with the other cars your competing with the promoters/judges. That rule is fucking L.G. IMO. cuz all it does is provide (just as onther person posted) a loophole for not having to pay. It doesn't make L.G. look good and it's simply not fair. If your gonna promote a car show. Then you should be prepared to pay your winners PERIOD*


 Couldnt have said it better.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 27 2004, 11:21 PM
> *I never paid attention to the fact that there was a piont requirement to winn the sweeps $$$. IMO there are not that many "PAID" catagories at the shows. Just pay the top guy. Fuck the 140 point rule or whatever it is. If L.G. is so down for the riders. Then he would respect the hard work that goes into bulding a winning car and just pay whoever gets the most points in those catagories that get paid. Not only are you competing with the other cars your competing with the promoters/judges. That rule is fucking L.G. IMO. cuz all it does is provide (just as onther person posted) a loophole for not having to pay. It doesn't make L.G. look good and it's simply not fair. If your gonna promote a car show. Then you should be prepared to pay your winners PERIOD*


 L.G. isn't just gonna hand over a $1000 check to just some average car. your ride has got to hasve a little something to it. It is really not that hard to get the 140 points that is required. On average the top cars in sweeptakes get about 250 points, thats almost double the required amount. in order to even get sweeps you have to be in full or radical custom. Unless you go for Traditonal class where you more than likely have to be in mild or semi class. So if your car is in the street catagorie then there is no way to win the prize money.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707+Apr 28 2004, 11:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (guam707 @ Apr 28 2004, 11:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 27 2004, 11:21 PM
> *I never paid attention to the fact that there was a piont requirement to winn the sweeps $$$. IMO there are not that many "PAID" catagories at the shows. Just pay the top guy. Fuck the 140 point rule or whatever it is. If L.G. is so down for the riders. Then he would respect the hard work that goes into bulding a winning car and just pay whoever gets the most points in those catagories that get paid. Not only are you competing with the other cars your competing with the promoters/judges. That rule is fucking L.G. IMO. cuz all it does is provide (just as onther person posted) a loophole for not having to pay. It doesn't make L.G. look good and it's simply not fair. If your gonna promote a car show. Then you should be prepared to pay your winners PERIOD*


L.G. isn't just gonna hand over a $1000 check to just some average car. your ride has got to hasve a little something to it. It is really not that hard to get the 140 points that is required. On average the top cars in sweeptakes get about 250 points, thats almost double the required amount. in order to even get sweeps you have to be in full or radical custom. Unless you go for Traditonal class where you more than likely have to be in mild or semi class. So if your car is in the street catagorie then there is no way to win the prize money.[/b][/quote]
Well. like I said "Paying catagories" street is not usualy a paying catagory. Right or wrong? We are talking about those catagories that offer the large prizes. Or prize money period. I can understand Rules that pertain to how many entries there are in a class. Why should the promoter pay out when you have no cars to compete with. But, to go against other cars and win. Then have to meet or exeed a point range to get paid, is not right. It provides a means for the judges/promoters to alter the points to save cash. OR! (dont get me wrong here). It gives a reasonable amount of suspicion that this may be the case. Wich is the reason this whole thing is even going on. Someone is feeling cheated, and I can honestly say. I don't blame them. Not that a boycot is the answer. Someone please post a pic of the car that was "cheated". Cuz I know most of the top cars in the area. But, I have to see it to remember.


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

THAT SHOW IS ALL RIGHT BUT I HERD THAT HE HAS BEEN DOING THAT FOR A WHILE BUT NEVER THE LESS IF WE DO THAT THEN MORE PEOPLE ARE GOING TO DO THAT ALL OVER I KNOW WHEN U WIN AND U WAIT FOR UR MONEY OR TROPHIE AND SAYES GIVE ME UR ADDRESS U KNOW SOMTHINGS UP BUT SUPPORT THE CLUBS THAT ARE THERE THEY ARE DEALING WIT IT BUT GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Bringing up old shit?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## GhetoVille (Feb 4, 2005)

Sounds LIKE some things dont change.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Why was this brought back up?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

thas why i say keep it in the streets keep it in the park and we dont have to put up with all this bull shit. as much money as all of us as clubs put into gettin in to shows we could all use that money to go towards park permits. technically you fix your car up for your own reasons right? not to win some dam money over it. would be nice dont get me wrong but if you aint in it for the pride you in the wrong game to be lookin for the money especially a g. i dont blame the folks for being made about a bounced check though shit i would be to. cuz my bank charges me for that shit and im sure who ever deposited it got fined for the bounce to.


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

:
But they can go to Lowrider show and you can't ??????? Makes you wonder whos hattin?????


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

yeah angel


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

tell el larry to suck my el dicko!


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

fernando deanda is cool ive heard?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

I just want to see everyone who responded to POST THEIR RIDES :biggrin: 
they say they have nothing to prove, but there should be nothing to hide either :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2005, 08:39 AM
> *I just want to see everyone who responded to POST THEIR RIDES :biggrin:
> they say they have nothing to prove, but there should be nothing to hide either :biggrin:
> [snapback]3370059[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

Here's mine


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jul 3 2005, 11:57 PM
> *thas why i say keep it in the streets keep it in the park and we dont have to put up with all this bull shit.  as much money as all of us as clubs put into gettin in to shows we could all use that money to go towards park permits. technically you fix your car up for your own reasons right? not to win some dam money over it. would be nice dont get me wrong but if you aint in it for the pride you in the wrong game to be lookin for the money especially a g. i dont blame the folks for being made about a bounced check though shit i would be to. cuz my bank charges me for that shit and im sure who ever deposited it got fined for the bounce to.
> [snapback]3359390[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup: Hell MuhF*kin Yeah !! :thumbsup: 

Thats what I'm always trying to get my folks to do. 10 - 20 folks putting in like twent to thirty dollars...... Thats alot of carne asada and Coronas :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Apr 20 2004, 01:52 PM
> *HAY PEOPLE.
> WHY DON'T THE PERSON WITH ALL THE PROBLEM CALL HIM AND WORK THIS SHIT OUT FIRST.
> 
> ...


if truucha dont go ryderz wont be there


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

This is an old ass subject but I still say FUCK LARRY :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

two years ago i got 1str place on a hop and he dint want to give me the check cause i dint have an ID.tell me who doesnt know BIG NENE ,i had to put it on my wifes name the i got paid. :biggrin:


----------



## THE CHOSEN ONE (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 7 2005, 12:58 AM
> *two years ago i got 1str place on a hop and he dint want to give me the check cause i dint have an ID.tell me who doesnt know BIG NENE ,i had to put it on my wifes name the i got paid. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3374231[/snapback]​*



SHOULDA BUSTED HIS ASS IN DA LIP


----------

